# Ryobi Jointer/planer



## Af_Mac (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a chance to pick up a Ryobi jointer planer for $100. Anybody know anything about this model?

http://omaha.craigslist.org/tls/3788025673.html


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have experience with it, but it looks like you might have trouble finding things like blades for it. Ryobi isn't usually very good about supporting out of production equipment, so unless someone else sells compatible blades you may be stuck. A quick search on Google showed that a few other people have had that problem, though I didn't look deep enough to see what solutions they found.


----------

